

Startup Quote: Aaron Patzer, founder, Mint - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1721414611

======
raychancc
People do make judgments of trust on appearance - in the real world and
online.

\- Aaron Patzer (@apatzer)

<http://startupquote.com/post/1721414611>

